# Track Planning Books



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Is this the book that has been recommended on the forum for layout design? I want to make sure I get the right one -

"Track Planning for Realistic Operation "

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/tra...&usri=track+planning+for+realistic+operations

or was it this one -

"Track Plans for Realistic Layouts"

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/mid...an=9780890247044&itm=2&usri=bernard+kempinski

Any other books recommended? I'm going to Barnes & Noble today to get what I need or order it.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The first book "Track planning for realistic operation" is the one that helps you to understand how to make trackwork that will mimic real operations and how railroads work. I highly recommend it.

The 2nd one "Track plans for realistic layouts" is a selection of track plan examples. I've got a few books like that as well and I like them to pick parts from them that work for my layout. (Although I don't have that one in particular)

FYI...those books go on sale at Walthers all the time.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

OK thanks.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Both are great books. I have the first one and it has really helped me design better layouts. I wish I had it when I built my first layout! 

Massey


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

And one could add these to his model railroad library...

-Linn Westcott's 101 track plans for model railroaders
-48 Top-notch track plans
-Iain Rice's Mid-sized &manageable Track Plans

These are all good though John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operation" is the best .Another one I consider a "must have" is Andy Sperandeo's "Model railroader's guide to Freight Yards"...a jewel.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I second the vote for the guide to freight yards. An excellent reference if you want to design a truly functional yard.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I got the book "Track Planning for Realistic Operation " the other day. I haven't started reading it from page 1 yet, but I did open it up to a random page today and learned tips just from just that one page. Looks like a great book!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've read it cover to cover at least 5 times now (It's a personal favorite for when I'm on an airplane)


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Some books I have that is worthwhile is:
"Classic Railroads You Can Model" from Kalmbach Books.
It covers 12 real railroads then shows how they can be modeled.
and
"The Classic Layout Designs of John Armstrong" from Kalmbach Books.
This one covers 15 layouts based on prototypes.


----------

